# Something wrong with my Buck



## FreyasMom (Jul 6, 2014)

I moved my buck out to my inlaws when my doe gave birth 6-13-14. He has been staying in a fenced in grass area with chickens. He is fed an all stock, and given horse treats. Has an automatic waterer. They throw some scraps/leftovers in for the chickens. I just got a call from my mother inlaw saying that he isnt acting right (not eating or taking treats) and when she was leading him to another area she noticed "something in his pee" and then said it looks like he may have diarrhea. She sent photos and I have attached those. It kind of looks like a worm, from his pee? And i notice some blood on his behind. Anyone have any idea what is wrong and what I need to do? I already figured I would go out there tomorrow and worm him and add some antibiotic to his water.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 6, 2014)

I'd call the vet myself.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 6, 2014)

X2


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 6, 2014)

*Disclaimer- I am not a vet*

I would call your vet ASAP!

I would take his temp, check eyelids, and basically check the whole goat over and gather the most info you can to give it to your vet. Are you able to get a fecal on him?
----
Has he been fed anything different? Was he just moved before this happened? Have you checked his pasture to make sure nothing is poisonous?  

Given the fact that he was recently moved, I'm guessing internal parasites. Moving an animal to a new location can be very stressful- causing a parasite bloom. Worms and/or Oocysts can multiply like crazy! The blood is very disturbing and another reason why I think parasites. Internal parasites can take down a goat very quickly.  

I would wait on deworming if you can get a vet out or get a
fecal run tomorrow. If you don't know what worms you are dealing with, you are basically shooting in the dark.      

Good luck!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 7, 2014)

How is he doing @FreyasMom ?


----------



## FreyasMom (Jul 7, 2014)

My local goat connection had me give him cattle bolus, forced some water and bio mycin 200
He is too weak to fight me but strong enough to stand and walk. We are considering starting an IV.
His eye lids are pale. He doesn't have stool coming out, rather a clear/yellowy liquid and what appears to be some sort of tissue. Maybe stomach lining?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 7, 2014)

Poor guy! It may be the intestinal lining. The bolus, what is in it?

Are you able to get a hold of a vet?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 7, 2014)

Does he have a temp?


----------



## alsea1 (Jul 7, 2014)

If you are going to save him you NEED a vet.
When goats go down they can go FAST


----------



## FreyasMom (Jul 7, 2014)

When i left he was drinking water. 
The bolus is antibacterial sulfamethazine. 
I cant afford a vet, so we will do our best and hope for the best.


----------



## alsea1 (Jul 7, 2014)

I can understand that for sure.
If it were me I would throw everything at him I could get my hands on.
I would give over the counter vitamin b complex injection. This will help with appetite and sooth his intestines
I would also give him probiotics to help keep his rumen in good shape.
The move may have caused a cocci bloom that took him by storm.
My exp. with cocci is that a five to seven day treatment is nec. in order to be effective.
I use sulmet or corrid.
The important thing is to keep him eating and drinking during this time.
It would be good to find a vet that can do a fecal for you.  In my area my vet charges under twenty bucks. But with the info from the fecal you will have a better idea what it is your trying to fix and not waste time and money on meds you don't.


----------



## FreyasMom (Jul 7, 2014)

My mother inlaw says he seems to be doing better, up moving around.


----------



## alsea1 (Jul 8, 2014)

Thts great.  Hope he continues getting better.


----------



## FreyasMom (Jul 8, 2014)

Today I went back out to him. He is alot stronger today, and I was not able to give him his pills because of it. So i ended up crushing them and forcing them with liquids. I took some hay from my house (because the type they had out there is different, I dono what kind it is). He is drinking, and nibbled on some of my hay before I left. I gave him 5ml of probiotic, and some pedialyte (used this to give pills and rinse his mouth).


----------



## alsea1 (Jul 8, 2014)

Pay close attention to his gut sounds. Compare his to your other goats.  A rumen makes a bit of noise.
Part of the battle of a sick goat is trying to keep the rumen functioning.
Is he getting thin looking?  Hydration is real important.
I would try to give him a vitamin b complex shot. You can't overdose it because it is water soluble. What he does not need he will void.  Vitamin b helps to sooth stomach and can help him get his appetite back. And it is over the counter at most farm stores.


----------



## FreyasMom (Jul 9, 2014)

he is doing really good today. Seems the diarrhea has stopped, he is drinking well and eating some. He has all his strength back. I gave him more biomycin and a shot a vitamin B complex, and gave him 5ml of probiotics. Hopefully by tomorrow he will be eating again.


----------



## alsea1 (Jul 9, 2014)

Glad to hear you fella is getting better.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 10, 2014)

I hope he clears up for you.  The photos scream coccidiosis to me, and the bits in his stool are intestinal lining.  The lining will slough off when intensely irritated or infected.  It will regenerate but might scar, and you may see less than ideal condition in him moving forward.

When we had a severe case like that, our vet prescribed a pill called SMZ-TMP that we had to crush and make into a solution since it came in a size intended for cows.

Now, we keep DiMethox 40% on hand and routinely treat all kids at 21 days and again at weaning which has helped greatly.  I have had a few adults need treatment as well.

If you can find a good vet to work with, it is far better to have a fecal test done so you know exactly what is going on.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Jul 10, 2014)

The SMZ-TMP is a sulfa antibiotic commonly called "Bactrim" and used in humans in a strength of 800mg/ 160 mg which then is called "Bactrim DS which the DS is double strength. This med is commonly used for staphylococcus infections of the skin in humans and is a wonder drug for fighting off skin infections. It is usually prescribed for a full 10 days to get full blood serum levels for max effectiveness. The sulfa drugs are excellent for fighting off coccidiosis and the effects of this horrible intestinal infection. You are on the right track to getting this goat well again. Good luck!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jul 20, 2014)

ahhhhhhh, know how that is. Hope things improve. Prayers from my "farm" to yours.


----------



## FreyasMom (Jul 27, 2014)

Oh boy I am so happy! My boy has finally recovered!! He is back to normal plus some added piss and vinegar! He is being alil more aggressive than before but I am so glad that I didn't lose him. Yay!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 27, 2014)

Glad to hear he is better!


----------

